# Am i wrong to be a bit annoyed?



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Alright got a question for you guys, so a few weeks ago an older gentleman from my church asked me if I could get some of the youth kids ( I currently serve as the youth leader at church) to come out to his place and plant some apple trees. I said sure be glad to. So I got 4 of the older boys and we went out and dug some holes and planted some trees. Took about an hour maybe. Fast forward to last week..I get a text "hey i need you to get 5-6 people to come out and do some work in my yard. Got a lot of trash that needs to be removed, some holes that will need dirt and some mulching to be done. Probably take 4-6 hours. I'll provide sandwiches and drinks. Let me know you're coming"

Then a while ago I get " have you an answer as to when your crew will be out?"

Perhaps some of you are quick enough to see my issue from the way i worded the paragraph above. We went from asking for some help to sending me a list of demands that need to be met. I'm pretty annoyed at being sent a list of things he wants done. I mean I dont mind helping anyone but there is no way Id ever send someone a text like that. I WOULD ASK FOR HELP! 
Im sure my response of "well i wasnt sure if you were asking for help or telling me what all you needed doing" was taken very well as I havent heard back. Am i being a jerk here guys?


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

No, definitely not wrong to be annoyed, been there, done that.

I was in a similar church situation. I would do basic maintenance for a small local church and the members appreciated it. However, it wasn't long before church members ask me to help them with little problems at their home. I wanted to help, so I would fix toilets, clogged drains etc, mostly for older single women.

Now the "annoying" part. At some point, these people begin to see me as their free 24/7 handyman :|

It's hard to know when to say 'No, I am not available'. Feelings get hurt.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

I was taught to respect my elders but also learned pretty early on that entitled young people grow to be entitled old people. I have a zero tolerance policy for these types, respectfully cut'm off early and quick. Unfortunately the people who need your help the most are to proud to ask for help.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Not in the wrong at all. There is a fine line between appreciation and expectation. Many times people confuse when the first one ends and the 2nd begins.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2019)

You were not a jerk. His text came off really bad. Being old doesn't mean you get free property maintenance from your local church. He needs to explain why he is asking for this help, preferably in person or on the phone but not via text. If I was in your position I would want to know that the work you were doing was some form of charitable giving. Maybe he can't buy food, he is widowed, old lonely and disabled, you fill in the blank I don't know but I wouldn't volunteer my team to go help a lazy entitled old man. That wouldn't be a charitable act in my opinion.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Your reaction was perfectly understandable. He crossed a line. Hopefully, he'll realize you were providing charity, apologize for being presumptuous, and then revise list to something voluteers are willing to tackle on a weekend when they get some free time.


----------

